# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  der vvergessene mord

## frank_rt

der link dazu

http://der-farang.com/de/pages/hallo...teressiert-das

KOH SAMUI: Hallo, mein Name war Volker Schwartges (46), ich wurde genau heute vor einem Jahr auf der Insel Koh Samui von fünf Jugendlichen überfallen, mit Bierflaschen traktiert und zusammengeschlagen – danach hat ein damals 17 jähriger Samuianer mit dem Namen Ittisorn T. mir mit einem Messer die Halsschlagader durchtrennt. Ich bin seit einem Jahr tot und niemanden interessiert das.

Obwohl drei der Täter noch am selben Tag verhaftet worden sind, danach gestanden und den vollen Tathergang in der Soi Green Mango hinter der Diskothek Sound Club schilderten, sind sie bereits nach einem Tag freigekommen – ich weiß nicht, ob es eine Kautionszahlung gegeben hat oder sonstige finanzielle Freikaufvarianten. Ich weiß nur, dass bewusst oder unbewusst von der ermittelnden Polizei Chaweng-Bophut keine fristgerechte Ermittlungsakte bei der Staatsanwaltschaft auf Koh Samui eingereicht worden ist – bis heute nicht.

In Thailand muss binnen 12 Tagen eine solche Ermittlungsakte von der Polizei vorgelegt werden. Diese Frist kann maximal sieben Mal verlängert werden. Werden all diese Fristen versäumt, müssen mutmaßliche Straftäter – auch Mörder und Vergewaltiger – freigelassen werden. In meinem Fall wäre der letzte Abgabetermin der 12. Oktober 2014 gewesen.

In meiner Heimatstadt Düsseldorf hat meine Ermordung nicht nur das Leben meiner Mutter aus den Gleisen geworfen. Die ganze Stadt nahm Anteil und die Zeitung ‚Düsseldorfer Express‘ berichtete mehrfach über mein trauriges Ende. Der couragierte Redakteur Günther Classen schrieb sogar zweimal an die Thailändische Landesvertretung in Berlin. Dort wurde ihm versprochen, den Fall zu prüfen. Offensichtlich bin nicht nur ich tot, sondern die Mordakte Volker Schwartges ebenso – todgeprüft oder überhaupt nicht?

In der Zwischenzeit hat ein Doppelmord auf Koh Tao meinen Fall vergessen lassen. Die beiden mutmaßlichen Täter aus Burma stehen seit Wochen wegen gemeinschaftlichen Doppelmordes und Vergewaltigung vor dem Provinzgericht Koh Samui. Sie bestreiten die Tat und sagen, sie wären zum Geständnis gezwungen worden. Meine Totschläger und Messerstecher waren geständig – und trotzdem laufen sie unbehelligt weiter auf Koh Samui herum.

Ich frage heute, an meinem ersten Todestag: Wie viel war mein Leben wert? Weshalb dürfen Mörder frei herumlaufen, ohne überhaupt einen einzigen Tag in Haft verbracht zu haben? Sind wir hier auf Koh Samui lebende Ausländer Freiwild?

Mir selbst werden die Antworten nicht mehr helfen. Aber vielleicht meiner Mutter in Düsseldorf und meinen zurückgeblieben Freunden, meiner Verlobten Chariya auf Koh Samui, die ohne mich weiterleben muss – vielleicht helfen die Antworten aber auch der Gerechtigkeit, damit diese wildgewordenen Jugendlichen nicht wieder jemanden in die Mangel nehmen können. Gerechtigkeit würde mir schon reichen. Lebendig machen kann mich keiner.

Volker Schwartges, gestorben am 20. August 2014, um 6 Uhr morgens in der Soi Green Mango.

----------


## Siamfan

> der link dazu
> 
> http://der-farang.com/de/pages/hallo...teressiert-das
> 
> KOH SAMUI: Hallo, mein Name war Volker Schwartges (46), ich wurde genau heute vor einem Jahr auf der Insel Koh Samui von fünf Jugendlichen überfallen, mit Bierflaschen traktiert und zusammengeschlagen – danach hat ein damals 17 jähriger Samuianer mit dem Namen Ittisorn T. mir mit einem Messer die Halsschlagader durchtrennt. Ich bin seit einem Jahr tot und niemanden interessiert das.
> 
> Obwohl drei der Täter noch am selben Tag verhaftet worden sind, danach gestanden und den vollen Tathergang in der Soi Green Mango hinter der Diskothek Sound Club schilderten, sind sie bereits nach einem Tag freigekommen – ich weiß nicht, ob es eine Kautionszahlung gegeben hat oder sonstige finanzielle Freikaufvarianten. Ich weiß nur, dass bewusst oder unbewusst von der ermittelnden Polizei Chaweng-Bophut keine fristgerechte Ermittlungsakte bei der Staatsanwaltschaft auf Koh Samui eingereicht worden ist – bis heute nicht.
> 
> In Thailand muss binnen 12 Tagen eine solche Ermittlungsakte von der Polizei vorgelegt werden. Diese Frist kann maximal sieben Mal verlängert werden. Werden all diese Fristen versäumt, müssen mutmaßliche Straftäter – auch Mörder und Vergewaltiger – freigelassen werden. In meinem Fall wäre der letzte Abgabetermin der 12. Oktober 2014 gewesen.
> ...


Das hat sich wohl auch erledigt!  ::

----------

